# featherboard use



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Curious to the placement of your table top featherboard location?

Before the bit only or before and after the bit?


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

I like to do both, and if I can, right opposite the cutter also. It might be overkill, but I'd like to see what others do.

Mike


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI

I do both and most of the time right over the bit.

=======


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Another vote for featherboarding fore and aft, and over the bit if doing just edge profiles, where the bit isn't exposed. Horizontal featherboards are often useful, as well, either secured with clamps or held in the miter track. Just be sure there's space left for the push stick/block.


----------



## Lakelad (Jan 19, 2011)

I use both, one before and one aft. I'm new to routing and pleased to read I am doing something right.
Gary


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

:jester: How do you get the chicken to stay still? :jester:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Put down a white line  or just turn up the heat..

========



BigJimAK said:


> :jester: How do you get the chicken to stay still? :jester:


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Any time I can use a featherboard I usually take the fence away and use a safety pin with a bearinged bit. The only exception are big bits and there I use the tall fence with one featherboard immediately above the bit holding the workpiece tight to the table and another just slightly ahead of the bit so the workpiece is pushed tightly to the fence. I also use as much of the long axis of the table as I can to support the workpiece. I have a variety of long push sticks as well.

When I'm using the bearing I raise it slowly and take progressive cuts until I get to the full dimension that I'm looking for. I also don't waste time doing it. But, the more you cut the slower you go.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

BigJimAK said:


> :jester: How do you get the chicken to stay still? :jester:


Once the chicken is "duck" taped to the board, it only squirms a little . . . until it gets close to the saw blade or the router bit.


----------

